# Electric Pasta Sheeter / Roller



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Has anyone used or have a Prime Pacific Electric Pasta roller?

Prime Pacific Electric Pasta Maker : Kitchen & Dining from Overstock.com

This seems like a good deal but I would like to know more about the machine before I buy it.

Thanks.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Nicko, I haven't used that one, but I've used another similar looking motorized one.

I have another recommendation for you instead, which I couldn't recommend more strongly, and that's the nice made in Italy heavy pasta attachments for the Kitchen Aid mixer (attaches to the front attachment hub). It's the set of three, model 4KPRA (not to be confused with the cheapo pasta extruders).

Then you'll have more watts behind it than the 90 watts that the one in your link has. The sheet roller is a similar width, just under six inches, and you get a fettucini cutter and cappelini/spaghetti cutter.

The angle you're working with the KA setup is much better IMO. I like that you can orient it over the edge of a counter, and give yourself lots of open, easily-accessed space underneath.

Much more of a pleasure to work with than any others I've used, can't recommend it more highly. Sturdy, and less to go wrong with it than buying another motor and a small motor also.


----------

